# Michigan's Asian carp lawsuit fails again



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

BY TINA LAM
FREE PRESS STAFF WRITER


Michigan and neighboring states have lost a second time in federal court in efforts to close locks along the the Chicago Sanitary and Ship Canal to prevent Asian carp from getting into the Great Lakes.






A federal judge in northern Illinois ruled today that the five states who sued to slam the locks shut had not shown any immediate harm, and refused to issue an injunction closing the locks. Judge Robert B. Dow Jr. said Michigan and the other attorney generals had not made a convincing case that existing electric barriers have failed or that there are significant numbers of the voracious fish above the electric barriers.

If any fish have made it that far, it's likely only a few, Dow said, based on evidence in a hearing in September.

A live fish was found earlier this year a few miles from Lake Michigan, well past the electric barriers, and a lone dead one was discovered after a massive poisoning a year ago, below the barrier. That, plus DNA evidence that appears to show fish that have escaped past the barrier, is not sufficient to say that there is immediate harm, Dow said.







Read more: Michigan's Asian carp lawsuit fails again | freep.com | Detroit Free Press http://www.freep.com/article/201012...-Asian-carp-lawsuit-fails-again#ixzz171NbrbB8​


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Lets not forget that the USFWS brought the Asian Carp to the United States to begin with. It should be up to them to get rid of them. They want to blame the catfish farmers who were pretty much forced to use them on an experimental basis. The same people who brought us the Asian Carp also reintroduced the Gray Wolf to the lower 48 states. What next? I can hardly wait to find out.


----------

